# Rd 2 Game 2: Heat @ Raptors (5/5 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, May 5, 2016 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat playing with house money in this one. Got the split to get home court advantage. Now the chance to take a stranglehold on the series.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, if we can go up 2-0 on the road...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unfortunately, I can see us getting blown out more than I can us winning back to back road games . But if we win and Lowry has another bad game, could be a very quick series.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah i'm fully expecting them to come out breathing fire and us to be too content stealing a win on the road. Seen that story too many times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5 turnovers for the Heat already for 6 Raptors points. 6 for 7 shooting when not turning it over.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade starting off with one of "those" games. Hopefully it isn't the knee bruise.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Raps also have 4 offensive boards already - gotta do a better job


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF are we doing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

9 turnovers, and the quarter isn't even done. WTF.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9 turnovers by the Heat. Looking like a team that got the split it wanted and coasting tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-19 after 1

You're not beating anybody if you commit 11 turnovers in a quarter. The shame of it being the Heat shot 8-13 from the field. Just beating themselves. 

Raptors live off of long J's. Made most of them in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awful quarter - started with so much promise, but we can't even get shots up!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dragic hit in the face for the 3rd time this season, the 2nd the foul was called on him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Clearly Goran needs to stop punching people with his face.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, they've killed us out of timeouts so far this series.

Down 7 at the half, could be worse. Not a good half at all by Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^yeah, Casey is kiling the Heat with his plays after timeouts. 

48-41 at the half

Heat played about as bad as you can, yet are down just 7 at the half. Need more from Wade, the Joe from the final minute of the half, more drive and kicks by Dragic, and the same Hassan in the 2nd half. 

A big measuring point for the Heat of late has been the bench, specifically the two rookies. When they play well, the Heat play well. When they struggle, the Heat usually struggle. Both are struggling tonight. Though JRich has played well on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Miami [email protected]
> 
> #MIAvsTOR INJURY UPDATE: Goran Dragic (lower lip laceration) is currently receiving stitches. We will update his playing status shortly.


No tooth knocked out this time, but stitches on the lip does not sound pleasant.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Down 5 sounded nicer than down 7. Regardless, we need to get Wade going. Hopefully Dragic is good to go. How can you get a busted lip and the foul be on you btw...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Miami HEAT @MiamiHEAT
> UPDATE: Goran Dragic received 3 stitches on the inside of his lip & 5 on the outside. Dragic's bottom teeth went through lip during contact.


Yup, not pleasant at all..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joe Johnson going off right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 more turnovers in a row. Both by Hassan. Just down 4, but continuing to shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

65-63 after 3

How the fuck do the Heat lead right now....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big 3rd - lets get this in the 4th.

Wade time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat built the lead up to 6, then allow a 7-0 run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Vintage Spo going a little too long with this lineup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We have 18 turnovers. So gross.

How are we even in this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Vintage Spo going a little too long with this lineup.


Always to start the 4th and most important quarter too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dragic stepping up again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Luuuu3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dragic2Whiteside! 

Great work!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta keep Dragic from picking up his 5th - he's playing ball right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade sitting too long here


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Defensive rebounding has been poor tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade has been pretty reckless with the ball tonight too actually


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hassan has to do better on JVal


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Missed 2 gimmes to make it a 2 possession game .Sigh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade looked in between shooting the floater or passing it to Hassan there.

Timeout Toronto. They have killed the Heat in after timeout plays so far this series.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Agree W2B - Wade got caught in midair - think he wanted the oop, but Hassan got covered.

Really need a stop and bucket here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So, we miss the JJ foul down one end, and get a seedy call on Deng the other. Ok.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a frustrating way to lose a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hassan got owned down the stretch in the 4th. 

Valanciunas beat him one on one in the post, beat him to rebounds, and twice the Raptors ran screens and Hassan stayed in the paint and gave Ross and Lowry two wide open J's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful 3 by Wade, but nothing but net.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yep. JVal won them this game.

[email protected]!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Any doubt Toronto puts Whiteside in another pick and roll situation here?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a shock. They did it again. And again, Whiteside nowhere near Lowry...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lowry with the huge J, Raps lead by 3.

Wade to brick a garbage trey now. and we lose.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Almost getting to the point where you might need UD in those situations. That's where you really miss CB's PnR coverage


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dragic ties it up!

Lets see if Spo puts Hassan back in..

edit: went with UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was huge by Goran


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hassan is lost on D..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Should that have been a shot clock violation!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat get screwed. Should have been Heat ball. 

Another L2M report that will show the refs wrong.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I still dont understand how that could be considered hassan having possession. That was bullcrap. Shouldve been 24.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ran offense through a struggling JJ in OT when Dragic was getting wherever he wanted for two games. Hasnt gotten one touch in OT.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Was thinking the same. Way too many JJ post ups tonight. He has 10 more FGA than Goran, who was 7-11 from the floor and killing it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 97-92

Was expecting to lose, but its very frustrating to think that if the Heat started the game remembering that this was a playoff game, this would not have happened. 11 turnovers and just 13 shot attempts in the 1st had the Heat running uphill all game. 

But the Heat did well enough to take a 7 point lead in the 4th and couldnt hold onto it, particularly because of how AWFUL Hassan was in the 4th. Did nothing right on D. 

And yet, the game still went to OT. But the offense, which Dragic had been doing so well getting into the paint and either getting good looks or kicking it out, went to one on one ball with a struggling Joe Johnson, and not once let Dragic run offense. 

Heat blew this one tonight. That team lives off of DeRozan and Lowry and the Heat allowed them to win with both struggling big time. Now you gotta go home and win 2 and hope those two dont get hot for a game or two to take back home court.


----------

